# WANTED - Omega Seamaster or Black Bay (Red)



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

WANTED - Omega Seamaster or Tudor Black Bay (Burgandy)

I'm after either of the above. Seamaster in 41mm size, made 2000 or there abouts and either automatic or quartz. Black Bay in the Red/Burgandy with either distressed leather strap or bracelet.

For either I'm ideally looking for a recent service, boxes and paperwork. Please me know if you have a top quality sample looking for a new home.

Thanks,

J


----------

